# My prefernce of wheel guns was reinforced tonight



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Tonight while cleaning my snake shot revolver and my self defense pocket revolver at the same time to clean the sweat and salt off them from the day, my dogs had to go out so I pocketed my 12 +1 469 which I shot flawlessly for 50 rounds last week and stripped and cleaned when I returned from the range.

So out I go and I see a 4 foot copperhead a few feet off the porch and fire the round in the pipe and got nothing on the second shot, so in I come making the dogs wait as I set the 469 in a safe angle and grabbed my trooper to go back out to dispatch the snake.

After taking care of the snake and my dogs , I unjammed the 469 and checked the round that jammed and the rounds in the magazine.

The jammed round of course had a jam dent but I also noticed an almost unnoticeable slight bevel dip in the rear of the round between the primer and the outside base of the round.

Although the 469 is 30 years old, it's well maintained and I cant help but think if I had a slightly beveled base round in one of my wheel guns like I had in that semi, the cylinder could have handled the slight imperfection and move onto the next round.

Just goes to show with ammo that is first run there is no guarantee because checking the rest of those new 9 mm 50 count box I found three more rounds with that slight bevel in the cartridge base.

I think I will take that box back to my gun dealer/smith and see what he thinks about it tomorrow.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I think I will take that box back to my gun dealer/smith and see what he thinks about it tomorrow.


Contact the manufacturer.
They may replace it or send you some coupons


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

That is why I intend to see my gun dealer/smith about it.

a couple years ago I bought a box of new brass from him and out of a box of 50 I had a primer pop squib that required him to have to extract the slug out of the barrel of my 1911 at his smith bench.

He gave me a replacement box after digitally weighing each round in the new box and the box I had the primer pop round on his indoor range.

Based on the digital weight, he found one other round in the original box lacking a powder load and stopped carrying that brand ammunition for public sale until he was satisfied with his quality check boxes over the next 10 production lots or so.

Some around here say our mechanical engineer turned gun shop dealer/ range operator /gunsmith is too particular , but I have no qualms about doing business with him even if his ammunition prices tend to run 10 to 15 percent higher.

I figure the 15 to 20 area LEOs who choose to deal with him and pay the difference in their ammo out of their pocket over the one shop that offers LEA discount is a good testament to his quality factor.

Well its 7:30 and the gun shop opens at 8. Guess I might as well head over and be his first customer of the day.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I had a M 13 SW .357 that I gave to a very dear female friend. That was 35 years ago, both are still around.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I have to agree with your assessment Shrek. If I thought I was going to be engaged in some type of firefight, I'm sure I'd want the mag capacity of my 9mm SA. Having to reliably get off the first couple rounds when my life depended on it, I'd want my revolver. I've got a 2" .38 EAA Windicator and a 4" 357/38 EAA Windicator that both have been rock solid for me. I'm sure they're not as nice as the higher priced weapons out there, but I've really enjoyed them and I would trust my life with them. Once we move out on our farm, that's what I'll train the wife with for every day protection around the place.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

that's why I like my old revolver ;often carried seldom shot .when it is needed there is no safety, no cocking , no jamming


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Have owned and shot Glocks for years, never had an issue. However, 90% of the time, I'm carrying a wheel gun. There are lots of articles and armchair commandos out there that will tell you that 6 is not enough, and it isn't in some situations, but for everything I have ever encountered it has. Plus, with my daily carry revolver I can reliably engage man-size targets to 250 yards with a two-hand hold resting on a hood and I've just never been that good with a semi-auto.


----------



## hdsjr (Mar 25, 2016)

Speed clearing a jam in a semi-auto should be practiced until you're competent at it. Revolvers do occasionally jam and when they do they're usually out of commission until they get some bench time.

As for squibs (as mentioned by Shrek)if I'm rapid firing I'd rather deal with a squib round in a semi-auto than in a revolver. A squib round will seldom work the slide of a semi-auto enough to chamber a second round, therefore the likelihood of firing a follow-up round into an obstructed barrel is very minimal. A revolver is much more likely to rotate a new round into firing position and dump a second (full-power) projectile into the barrel now obstructed by the previous squib load.

I own and reload for and shoot both types and like both. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I've never seen a clean DA revolver fail. Nor a SA. Ammo fail is different.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Something about the "timing" gets off, right? Could someone explain that and is there anything you can look for maintenance wise or firing wise that would indicate when that is beginning to happen?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Lookin4GoodLife said:


> Something about the "timing" gets off, right? Could someone explain that and is there anything you can look for maintenance wise or firing wise that would indicate when that is beginning to happen?



a revolver with off timing ,either the lifter hand that rotates the cylinder or the sprocket on the back of the cylinder gets worn or a combination of both causes the cylinder to not get all the way to lock up before the hammer falls 

i had one gun that had this issue , if you pulled specifically in a slow and deliberate double action pull about on in 6 times it would not get to lockup before the hammer would fall 

symptoms are shaving bullets , excess lead spitting out the side and not just burning gasses 

you can dry fire slowly pulling the trigger and hold the trigger all the way to the back then try rotating the cylinder ,release and repeat , about 6 , 12 , 18 times


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Pete,

Every time I clean and oil one of my wheel guns before reloading it I do the cock , trigger pull, thumb hold drop the hammer and hold the trigger to check the cylinder play.

The one revolver I had that showed some play after about 2000 rounds through it, I sent back to S&W through my dealer in 1990 for factory recondition smithing and it cost me less than $150 and it was a 1950s era police service .38.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I had one that new came with a parkerized type finish , even on the cylinder and sprocket 

I bought it for a fun toy and as a practice to improving my trigger control I maybe put 300 rounds through ti but I dry fired it to death all in about a month.

this was not an expensive revolver but it did have a warranty , well they sent me a whole new gun in a different serial number range newer with a sprocket that is either SS or in the white with no finish and the timing has remained good on this one 

not sure how many rounds or dry firing I have in on this one but quite a bit , I use fairly light 38 loads , it is basically my answer to a 22 pistol during a 22lr ammo shortage it has never shot anything but cast lead probably never will , I can make rounds for it for less than I can buy new 22lr


----------

